# Aquatop CF 400 UV Canister Filter questions



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

I just installed this thing, it seems to be working great but I have a few questions. 

1. Hosing: I tried straightening it out as much as possible but there are a few curls (not kinks) in the hose. I reduced the length of the intake after multiple failed attempts to self prime the system. After shortening the hose she it self primed no problem, I know that a hose that isn't straight can cause unnec. head pressure, but I dont think how mine is set up will cause any harm, anyone can give their best guess if they want to lol. It runs ultra quiet and doesn't seem to be struggling atleast.

2. Filter changes: I do weekly water changes and am familiar with taking the media out and giving general rinsing. When or at what point should I change the media? I was told mechanical is 6months, carbon is 2-4 weeks optimal, 2-3months is okay and not sure about the ceramic media.

3. UV light: should I only use that when there is algae in the tank? My oscar previously had some slight build up around the eyes, maybe ich? not sure if the UV light even battles that type of bacteria, but what and when should I use the UV light for?


thank you,

Nate


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

fsxnate said:


> 1. Hosing: I tried straightening it out as much as possible but there are a few curls (not kinks) in the hose.
> 2.When or at what point should I change the media?
> 3. UV light: should I only use that when there is algae in the tank?


Nate,

Welcome to (or back to) the hobby. As to your questions...
1. My dad showed me a neat trick to straighten out synthetic tubing - use a blow dryer to get the material pliable, straighten it using a dowel and some tape, and let it cool.
2. With anything but carbon, the longer you can keep it in the filter the better. Rinsing in old tank water is good for freeing up excess amounts of crud, but the idea is to build a rich population of nitrifying bacteria in the filter media (especially the bio media). I only used to change the filter sock I kept the media in, I never changed the media itself. With that being said, carbon does wear out every 2-4 weeks. But ask yourself this - why do you need carbon? The only time I use carbon is after medication, to remove traces of the meds from my tank water. Most other times carbon is useless, and in the case of live plants it actually strips the water of some nutrients that the plants need.
3. The only reason I turn my UV light off is to save power and not wear out the bulb. If I had the ability, I would leave it on all the time.

Hope this helps!


----------



## fsxnate (Sep 27, 2009)

thank you so much for your reply, this is all the information I needed!! very helpful


----------

